# Big Dish Satellite TV: Is this still viable today



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I know absolutely nothing about Satellite Pay TV and the older Big Dish technology other than the smaller dishes provided by the satellite TV providers offer more selection and greater ease of use and so have taken over from the Big Dish technology.

My question - are there still unscrambled free TV signals that can be picked up by Big Dish set-ups?


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

I have not thought about C and Ku band for many years. It seems you can still get equipment (though it is getting very expensive) and there are some things you can get without a subscription. Here is a link with a somewhat current lineup.
http://galaxy-marketing.com/channel_list.htm


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I hear its a "trick" people use in some countries to get non gov't censored news..


----------

